# Werbung entfernen mit VirtualDub



## NickKnatterton (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Seit zwei Tagen googeln, Foren-Beiträge lesen, FAQs ausdrucken - und trotzdem komme ich nicht zum Ziel. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Das Ziel: Mit TV-Karte Pinnacle PCTV-Stereo aufgenommene TV-Sendungen von Werbung befreien und in einer der Aufnahme entsprechenden Qualität abspeichern, um sie abschließend auf DVD, alleine oder mit ein, zwei anderen Sendungen zu archivieren und ggf. auch mit einem Stanbdalone-Gerät abzuspielen (wenn es DiVX 5.x-kompatibel sein muß - was das derzeitige  nicht ist - wird eben ein solches noch angeschafft).

Dass ich mehrere Werbeblöcke hintereinander weg entfernen kann, habe ich durch Ausprobieren herausbekommen. So entfällt das Problem, mehrere einzelne Teilfilme wieder zusammenführen zu müssen.

Beim Abspeichern der bearbeiteten (durch Entfernen verkleinerten) Datei erhalte ich, bei unveränderten Programm-Einstellungen (hier bei VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 im Menü "Video - Full Processing Mode") eine deutlich verschlechterte Bildqualität.

Durch Foren-Antworten meinte ich verstanden zu haben, dass "Direct StreamCopy" eine unveränderte Bildqualität ausgibt. Leider meldet sich bei mir beim Speichern die Fehlermeldung: " "The source video stream uses a compression algorithm which is not compatible with AVI files. Direct stream copy cannot used with this video stream".

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, die Bildqualität zu erhalte? Gegen platzsparende Methoden habe ich nichts, solange die (bei einer solchen analogen TV-Quelle sowieso nicht berauschende) Bildqualität nicht zusätzlich sichtbar leidet.

Gerne möchte ich mit einer Freien Software wie dieser arbeiten. Kann mir jemand zu meinem Glück verhelfen ;-)   ?


----------



## Erpel (26. Februar 2004)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: In welchem Format hast du aufgenommen?


----------



## NickKnatterton (26. Februar 2004)

Entschuldigung, hätte ich natürlich angeben müssen:

Die Pinnacle-Software läßt  verschiedene Auswahlen zu. Ich habe "DVD" gewählt, das Programm sagt dazu: 
Kompressionsverfahren: MPEG2
Größe:                            720x576
Bitrate (Mbit/s)                 6.00

Neben anderen (VCD, SVCD usw.) gibt es auch "Benutzerdefiniert", wo man die og. Punkte auch manuell setzen kann (z.B. Bitrate hoch oder runter)

Du hast schon eine Idee zur Lösung meines Problems ;-)   ?


----------



## Erpel (26. Februar 2004)

Nimm dir die Trialversin von TMPGEnc und schneide die Werbung damit raus. Wäre unsinnig erst in ein anderes Format zu konvertieren, weil du für ne DVD eh mpg2 brauchst. Virtauldub beherrscht keinen MPG-Output.


----------



## NickKnatterton (26. Februar 2004)

*Auch nicht mit Zusätzen?*



> Virtauldub beherrscht keinen MPG-Output.



Hier kommt die erweiterte Fassung (VirtualDubMod) zum Einsatz - dort auch nicht?

Mich interessiert das Programm nicht nur wegen des Ansatzes von Freier Software, sondern auch wegen solcher Möglichkeiten wie Logo-Entfernung etc.

Übrigens: Schönen Dank für die ersten Antworten.


----------



## kasper (26. Februar 2004)

VirtualDubMod kann zwar zusätzlich noch mpeg-2 öffnen, kann aber auch nur AVI rausgeben.


----------

